# Fischöle vs. Lebertran



## Tino (4. März 2010)

Hallo 

Mich stellt sich die Frage ob die Fischöle aus den Köderschmieden besser,schlechter oder genauso gut sind wie der Lebertran aus der Apotheke.
Die Kosten stehen nicht zur Debatte.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem einen oder anderen oder sogar mit beiden.


----------



## tarpoon (4. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

die meisten fischöle sind zur längeren haltbarkeit konserviert. gerade baitfirmen, die in großen mengen kaufen wählen diese möglichkeit um eine höhere marge zu erziehlen. da besonders die wirkung von fischöl von seinen aktiven bestandteilen abhängt sollte die wahl des lieferanten gut überlegt sein.


----------



## Tino (4. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

Genau darum gehts mir.
Ich glaube gelesen zu haben das Lebertran hochwertiger,sprich ''höherprozentig'' von den Inhaltsstoffen her, sein soll.

Die Fischöle der Köderfirmen sollen nicht so hochwertig sein.

Ist da was dran?


----------



## tarpoon (4. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

hm, ich kenn mich mit dem lebertran aus der apotheke nicht aus. frag doch mal einen apotheker. ganz besonders nach dem nährwert...


----------



## Tino (4. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

Das werd ich wohl machen müssen.

Bei den Köderfirmen kann man sich eine Streckung des Produkts schon vorstellen.
Beim Lebertran denke ich nicht, da es ja auch eine Art Lebensmittel im etwas weitem Sinne ist.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

Stellt sich die Frage in wie weit sich eine Höherwertigkeit überhaupt nutzbringend auswirkt, denn höher wertig, bedeutet nicht unbedingt attaraktiver.
Öle bringen jedenfalls das Problem mit sich, dass je hochwertiger sie sind, desto reaktiver sind sie auch in Verbindung mit Sauerstoff, sprich oxidationsanfälliger => schneller ranzig. Das bedingt, dass eigentlich hochwertige Öle, im Zweifelsfall stärker koserviert sind(müssen) als minderwertigere und damit sattere, sowie reaktionsträgere Öle.
Bei den Fischen ist es leider nicht viel anders, wie beim Menschen. Auch hier entscheidet sich das Wesen schon mal, für den besseren Geschmack und gegen die Qualität(Fast Food läst grüßen)


----------



## Tino (4. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

Das ist ein guter Aspekt.
Aber für 3-4 Monate zum dippen und den Stickmix aufzupeppen,sollte es diese Zeit doch aushalten und nicht umkippen (ranzig werden).

Ich meine aber in dem Zusammenhang höherwertig gleich attraktiver.Ob es so ist oder nicht,das interessiert mich.

Oder doch?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*



Tino schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Aspekt.
> Aber für 3-4 Monate zum dippen und den Stickmix aufzupeppen,sollte es diese Zeit doch aushalten und nicht umkippen (ranzig werden).
> 
> Ich meine aber in dem Zusammenhang höherwertig gleich attraktiver.Ob es so ist oder nicht,das interessiert mich.
> ...



Ich glaube nicht.
Wissenschaftliche Tests haben bewiesen, dass die natürliche Nahrung, in Sachen Nährstoffbedarfsdeckung, dem Designfood überlegen ist, dennoch sind künstlich hergestellte Angelköder, natürlichen Ködern, in Sachen Fängigkeit überlegen.
Der Trick ist doch, dass ich mit künstlichen Aromen, dem Gehirn, Nahrhaftigkeit vorgauckeln kann. Ein Boilie ist nunmal z.B. fängiger, als ein Wurm, Mc Donalds schmeckt besser als Biofraß und Frolic fängt ungleich besser, als eine Schnecke.


----------



## Petri (5. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

na das wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln. ne made/ ein tauwurm ist bestimmt fängiger als ein boilie!!

bei öl stellt sich die frage, ob der fisch es überhaupt wahrnehmen kann. ist ja nicht wasserlöslich. da man es ja eh zur verbesserung der rollbarkeit von boiliemischungen nimmt, kann es meiner meinung nach dann auch ruhig noch ein aroma haben. wenn der fisch es nicht schmeckt, ist es egal, wenn er es schmeckt, umso besser, sofern die geschmacksrichtung gut ankommt. ein paar aromatisierte öle gibt es im einigen supermärkten. da steht dann auch recht genau drauf, woraus die aromen stammen. bei angellockstoffen steht ja normalerweise nix drauf, ob es natürliche oder künstliche aromen sind, wobei man am ehesten wegen der kosten von künstlichen aromen ausgehen kann, würde ich mal so spekulieren.

und mit dem lebertran stellt sich genau die gleiche frage wie beim öl.. kann der fisch es schmecken? 
ne lockwirkung vom dippen halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich. das öl steigt auf und schwimmt auf der oberfläche. da findet das bestimmt kein karpfen und weiß dann, woher das öl kommt..


----------



## Lupus (5. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

Hallo, ich schließe mich der Skepsis von Petri voll und ganz an!!! Ich wage stark zu bezweifeln das künstliche Köder natürlichen überlegen sind! Das fängt ja schon dabei an das sich kein Mensch mit den Wirkungsweisen der Angelköder auf Fische wissenschaftlich auseinandersetzt!
Meiner Meinung nach DIE Lücke die die Angelindustrie dringend aus eigenen Interessen schließen sollte!
Hunde/Katzenfutter wird beispielsweise nach strengen Standarts getestet und zwar danach ob die betreffenden Tiere dieses Futter sehr gerne mögen oder eben auch nicht!
Was für ein Vorteil wäre es für eine Firma diese Test mit ihrem Zielfisch auch durchzuführen und eben exakt festzustellen was Fische gerne fressen!

Zum Thema Höherwertig... was bedeutet das in diesem Zusammenhang? Welche der Inhaltsstoffe im Lebertran oder im Fischöl sind den für unsere Karpfen überhaupt interessant???
Nur weil der Mensch ständig auf der Suche nach Oega 3 Fettsäuren ist muss das den Karpfen noch lange nicht zum fressen stimulieren.
Traubenzucker verträgt er beispielsweise gar nicht und unser einer haut sich das vor einer Klausur gern zur Konzentrationssteigerung rein!

Man sollte wissen das wir viele Dinge noch nicht wissen!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## tarpoon (6. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

das mit dem traubenzucker macht mich neugierig. gib mir mehr informationen. es gibt viele selbstroller, die ca. 5% traubenzucker in ihren mixen verrollen. z.b. auch große baithersteller  wie daiwa. die idee dahinter ist den boilie ohne die verwendung von künstlichen sweetnern zu süßen. außerdem löst sich ein boilie in verbindung mit etwa 10% milchpulver wirklich fantastisch...


----------



## Lupus (6. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

Hi Tarpoon,
ich hoffe ich hab hier keinen Unsinn geschrieben werde es nochmal nachschauen...habs aus dem Buch vom Plickat! Dabei ging es darum, dass Taubenzucker grundsätzlih in größeren Mengen zu Schäden beim Karpfen führt! Wenn ich es nachgesehen hab sag ich bescheid!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Petri (6. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

auf jeden fall ist haushaltszucker nicht gut für fische, weil die ihn nicht verwerten und abbauen können, da ihnen ja bekanntlich das insulin fehlt.

löslichkeit und boilie sind nach meiner erfahrung zwei dinge, die nicht viel miteinander zutun haben^^ das ei bindet alles. egal wie lößlich es auch ist. wenn es erstmal im geronnenen eiweiß gefangen ist, kommt es da nicht mehr raus. 
da lege ich mehr wert auf die lockwirkung vom beifutter. frolic, pellets, grundfutter etc. ein maisteppich lockt ja eher nach dem zufallsprinzip. der karpfen ist kein hai, der umherschwimmt und ne "witterung" aufnimmt.
der karpfen gründelt einfach durch die gegend und findet vieles einfach per zufall. fänge auf plastikmais sind der beste beweis dafür. ein großer teppich wird natürlich am schnellsten gefunden. 

Auf die "lockwirkung" vom boilie würde ich absolut nicht viel geben. geschmack klar, aber das war es auch.


----------



## Lupus (6. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

Nochmal zum Zucker:
Plickat schreibt: "Kohlenhydrate das gefährliche Gift" und dabei geht es um Zucker und das der Karpfen diesen nicht verwerten kann. Bei einem Bekannten von ihm sind alle Karpfen im Aquarium gestorben! Ein paar Seiten später geht es um Lebensmittel mit 99% Traubenzucker von denen er abrät...
Ich werde versuchen mich da nochmal schlau zu machen....stellt sich ja die Frage ob für den Karpfen Traubenzucker und Haushaltszucker gleich schlecht ist!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Tino (7. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

Danke erstmal an alle die geantwortet haben und sehr interessant zu lesen.


----------



## Petri (7. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

wie hast Dich denn nun entschieden?


----------



## tarpoon (7. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

hey lupus, 

ich kenn mich da auch nicht genau aus. wär aber interessant zu wissen. allerding sind kohlenhydrate, wie die in mais auch nur komplexere zuckerverbindungen. einfachzucker, mehrfachzucker, stärke u.s.w. sollte eigentlich bei der verdauung kaum unterschiede machen. eher im gegenteil. mais müsste noch schwerer zu verdauen sein?!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

Hi,

ich habe letztes Jahr super erfahrungen mit Lebertran gemacht. Ich habe meine Aale fast alle auf Lebertran gefangen.

Lebertran ist aber nicht gleich Lebertran, ich nehme nur einen bestimmten. Wir haben Tests gemacht und haben einen gefunden der funktioniert.

Jetzt werden welche sagen wenn der Aal läuft braucht man das nicht, stimmt. Aber wenn er nicht läuft ist es schon super. Wir waren 4 Angler und ich habe meine Würmer mit Lebertran gespritz.
Ich habe 3 Aale gefangen und noch ein paar Bisse versaut und die anderen hatten null Bisse.
Also muß es ja funktionieren, finde ich.

LG  René #h


----------



## Tino (7. März 2010)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe letztes Jahr super erfahrungen mit Lebertran gemacht. Ich habe meine Aale fast alle auf Lebertran gefangen.
> 
> ...




Dann wäre super zu wissen welchen du benutzt hast.
Ich würde den aus der Apotheke kaufen,heisst Dorsch- Lebertran.

Da kostet der Liter knapp nen Zehner.


----------



## Slick (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

Hi,

da ich immer mit einem fischigen Mix(Fischöl aus Meeresfischen und Fischmehl,Pellets) angle, wollte ich mal Lebertran(Dorsch) probieren.

Ich habe mir dazu diese Artikel bestellt:

http://www.pferdedrogerie24.de/Pferdefutter-Mineralien/Mineralien-Vitamine/EXCELLENT-Lebertran.html

Es riecht fast wie Fischöl,nur nicht so extrem.

Dann habe ich mir dieses Lebertran bestellt.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Equimins-...-PONY-SHINY-COAT-HOOVES-4-LITRE-/200736934848

Das ist leider eine Mischung aus Lebertran,Fischöl und Pflanzenöl.Google hatte da nichts ausgespuckt und auf gut Glück bestellt.

dann habe ich mir dieses Lebertran bestellt.Keine Ahnung war gerade im Kaufrausch.

http://www.fanevalleystores.com/product/5027286044486/battles-lincoln-cod-liver-oil-4ltr

das riecht auch nicht so extreme(Fischig mit einem hauch von Leber) und es soll 100% Pure sein.

heute habe ich mir noch 4 Liter 

http://www.petmeds.de/p-522-super-solvitax-pure-cod-liver-oil-fuer-pferde.aspx

bestellt.Ist laut Beschreibung 100% Lebertran.

Meine Frage jetzt,wie riecht Lebertran?#q
Ich bin davon ausgegangen das Lebertran sehr extrem riecht(stinkt),da ich den Dip Leber von Successful Baits benutze.

Ich hoffe es kann mich jemand aufklären.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## NickAdams (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

Ohne großartig Theorien durchdacht zu haben, habe ich mit folgender Vorgehensweise schon so manchen schönen Karpfen überlisten können: Bei längeren Sessions sind immer auch ein paar Dosen Ölsardinen im Proviantrucksack. Die Sardinen kommen abends auf die Butterstulle und während ich esse, dümpelt mein Bolie in der leeren Blechbüchse im Öl und darf sich vollsaugen, bis die Montagen für die Nacht ausgebracht werden .... Eine preisgünstige und nicht nur für die Karpfen leckere Alternative zu den Dipps aus dem Angelladen. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Slick (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischöle vs. Lebertran*

Bei mir werden Sardinen(einmal durch den Futtersieb) ins Grundfutter gemischt.

Ich habe mir jetzt nochmal das hier bestellt

Lunderland Dorsch Lebertran

wenn es genau wie die anderen ist passt es,dann kann ich alles schön soaken.

Grüße


----------

